
Open-minded people have a different visual perception of reality - deesep
https://qz.com/997679/open-minded-people-have-a-different-visual-perception-of-reality/
======
ddxxdd
The researchers didn't come up with a novel way to verify the qualia that an
individual experiences. They just found out that if you take an individual
with "openness to experience", show their left eye something green and show
their right eye something red, they'll describe the experience as "seeing
something both red and green" instead of describing it as seeing different
colors with each eye.

Yawn. Someone please give me a call when these researchers find a way to test
if extroverts see the color purple the same way introverts see the color
orange.

